# Thermocompensated Quartz Watch Suggestions?



## Rinaldo1711

Anyone able to recommend a 'sensibly priced' watch with a thermocompensated movement or are they all in the new Breitling Avantage price range?

Thanks


----------



## in_denial

Rinaldo1711 said:


> Anyone able to recommend a 'sensibly priced' watch with a thermocompensated movement or are they all in the new Breitling Avantage price range?
> 
> Thanks


I'd be curious as well; currently a second-hand first gen Omega X-33 might be your best bet, but they're still not cheap...now if Roy could do one in a diver case I'd be verrrrrry interested!

--Tim


----------



## Rinaldo1711

in_denial said:


> Rinaldo1711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone able to recommend a 'sensibly priced' watch with a thermocompensated movement or are they all in the new Breitling Avantage price range?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be curious as well; currently a second-hand first gen Omega X-33 might be your best bet, but they're still not cheap...now if Roy could do one in a diver case I'd be verrrrrry interested!
> 
> --Tim
Click to expand...

I like them, but I guess we're talking about Â£700 or therabouts - I suppose Â£500 (ish) is too hopeful.


----------



## Boxbrownie

Unfortunately the X-33 is NOT thermo-compensated....a great omission IMHO and one they should have put right in the second series version, so I think the Breitling Aerospace is about the cheapest TC quartz around.....Tissot I beleive did or do a couple using the same family of movement but not sure on the pricing.

As to the Aerospace you can pick up an excellent last generation Aerospace (before the bloody awful CHROMED numbers) for around Â£700......be aware though the earlier B56 & B65 movements were NOT thermo-compensated either....only from the B75 movement.

You see I had to do some homework recently









Best regards David


----------



## pugster

out of curiosity why you want a thermo-compensated watch? ,unless you are diving in molten steel or walking on the moon







,quartz are accurate enough as it is ,imo its just another marketing gimmick and the chance to add on more money on the price.


----------



## Rinaldo1711

pugster said:


> out of curiosity why you want a thermo-compensated watch? ,unless you are diving in molten steel or walking on the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,quartz are accurate enough as it is ,imo its just another marketing gimmick and the chance to add on more money on the price.


I'm sure you're right, but I buy what I like : the technology sounds interesting and it intrigued me. By the same token co-axial escapements, tourbillons, etc etc do not contribute that much to accuracy but some people value them.


----------



## pugster

> I'm sure you're right, but I buy what I like : the technology sounds interesting and it intrigued me. By the same token co-axial escapements, tourbillons, etc etc do not contribute that much to accuracy but some people value them.


i agree with you on the above movements you mentioned (they are mechanical) ,however, the thermo-compensated watches are still inexpensive quartz movements however you look at it and way overpriced imo, i guess it comes down to what it costs and whether you are paying for name or mechanics,each to their own and good luck finding the watch you are after.


----------



## Boxbrownie

pugster said:


> I'm sure you're right, but I buy what I like : the technology sounds interesting and it intrigued me. By the same token co-axial escapements, tourbillons, etc etc do not contribute that much to accuracy but some people value them.
> 
> 
> 
> i agree with you on the above movements you mentioned (they are mechanical) ,however, the thermo-compensated watches are still inexpensive quartz movements however you look at it and way overpriced imo, i guess it comes down to what it costs and whether you are paying for name or mechanics,each to their own and good luck finding the watch you are after.
Click to expand...

They are usually considerably more accurate......a normal quartz can be arounda minute or two per year if not more, but a TC should be within around 30sec or less a year......OK OK it may not be spot on but it aint arf bad!

There are other methods to get to HEQ standards but they all cost around the same when your looking for that accuracy and technology, and of course you could say the mechanicals are just mass produced chronometers too like ETA....

It is nice to have a watch on that you very often don't even notice any drift.....just a bit of fun.

Best regards David


----------



## quoll

I'm not sure if it is thermocompensated, but the Seiko S-SBQJ015 (Perpetual Calendar GMT) with the 8F56 movement is rated at +20/-20 secs per year. The Seiko Brightz SAGJ001 with the 7J21 chronograph movement has the same rating.


----------



## in_denial

So the Ca. 1666 in the Omega X33 isn't thermo-compensated?! Sorry, I thought it was -- it is pretty damn accurate in spite of it! I guess the hunt goes on.

TBH I would be happy with a decent ana-digi radio-controlled G-Shock if they made one (that had a legible dial)

-- Tim


----------



## Boxbrownie

If your interested in ana-digi radio waves, take a look at some of the Japan only market models (just make sure they are the multi-band versions) there are some pretty nice looking models without some of the OTT designs of Casio G-Shock.

Best regards David


----------



## DavidH

A look arround the http://www.breitling.com/en/ it seems all their quartz watches are thermocompensated, so you are not confined to the Aerospace,

The Colt quartz would be my choice if I was in the market, arround Â£800 list, you might get one for a bit over Â£600. New and unmolested.


----------



## jcalka

I know I'm a bit late to the party, but I never liked quartz until I got the B1... I think it's gained a second in about ten months. Not sure what reasonable pricing is, but I would suggest going for the secondary market.


----------



## ETCHY

The Rolex Oysterquartz is one of the original thermocompensated watches.

Also has a very cool purpose built Rolex movement.

Looks great IMO too 

Dave


----------



## Seamaster73

Omega's quartz Seamasters also have thermocompensated ETA-derived calibres.


----------



## DavidH

Seamaster73 said:


> Omega's quartz Seamasters also have thermocompensated ETA-derived calibres.


.....

.....and they aren't remarkably accurate. I've had two, the last was this one which was the better.










I have done much better with the lottery of 'standard' quartz movements. CWC G10 standing out.


----------



## Boxbrownie

Seamaster73 said:


> Omega's quartz Seamasters also have thermocompensated ETA-derived calibres.


Er...I do not beleive they are TC......just normal high accuracy quartz. Nothing really special about the SM Quartz.

Best regards David


----------



## AlexR

Excuse if this has already been posted,I can never be arsed reading a full thread









Grand Seiko quartz are thermo compensated,I know coz I had one.For a week


----------



## JoT

AlexR said:


> Excuse if this has already been posted,I can never be arsed reading a full thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Seiko quartz are thermo compensated,I know coz I had one.For a week


ALEX!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexR

JOHN!!!!


----------



## Clive Sewell

Seamaster73 said:


> Omega's quartz Seamasters also have thermocompensated ETA-derived calibres.


Really? I hoped my cal 1538 Seamaster was thermocompensated, but couldn't find anything concrete to prove it.

After 6 months, it's on track to lose 56 seconds per year.

My Rado Ceramica by comparison is on track to lose only 12 seconds per year.

Cheers

Clive


----------



## Rinaldo1711

Rinaldo1711 said:


> Anyone able to recommend a 'sensibly priced' watch with a thermocompensated movement or are they all in the new Breitling Avantage price range?
> 
> Thanks


Turns out I got a great deal on an Aerospace Avantage so I'm very pleased - thanks for the advice


----------



## DavidH

....so now would be a bad time to make another suggestion









Those are nice, how are you at photography?


----------



## Rinaldo1711

DavidH said:


> ....so now would be a bad time to make another suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are nice, how are you at photography?


Lousy - but I'll give it a bash as soon as it turns up.


----------



## JoT

Rinaldo1711 said:


> Rinaldo1711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone able to recommend a 'sensibly priced' watch with a thermocompensated movement or are they all in the new Breitling Avantage price range?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out I got a great deal on an Aerospace Avantage so I'm very pleased - thanks for the advice
Click to expand...

A nice blue one perhaps?


----------



## Boxbrownie

Clive Sewell said:


> Seamaster73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omega's quartz Seamasters also have thermocompensated ETA-derived calibres.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I hoped my cal 1538 Seamaster was thermocompensated, but couldn't find anything concrete to prove it.
> 
> After 6 months, it's on track to lose 56 seconds per year.
> 
> My Rado Ceramica by comparison is on track to lose only 12 seconds per year.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Clive
Click to expand...

As far as I am aware your Omega is not thermo-compensated.....not even the top line X-33 was TC.

Best regards David


----------

